# My New TT



## anti suv (Sep 26, 2013)

My TT arrived last saturday. I used to have a toyota mr2 spyder but sold it a few years ago when the engine blew. I have been driving a mk5 vw gti for the past 3 years and its a good car but nothing particularly exciting about it. Im so happy to have a sports car again. I cant wait to do some summer road trips.

Scuba Blue










Im attempting to post this via taptalk so we will se if it works out.


----------



## neilm (Apr 25, 1999)

*Nice color*

great choice


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Beautiful Scuba Blue. :thumbup: And a sunny day in Seattle as well.


----------



## VdubMechanic (Jan 15, 2003)

Nice looking car, particularly the color.

I know from nothing about Audi TTs. Assuming reasonable competence in handling the typical back-and-forth over the cost, how much do they cost these days?


----------



## anti suv (Sep 26, 2013)

The TT has a starting price of $42900 and tops out at 50k if you get all the options. However its pretty easy to get aound a 6% discount which is what i was able to negotiate.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2013)

What a great looking TT! Congrats on the new purchase. We all agree that Scuba Blue is one of the best colors :thumbup: 
Can't wait to see what you have in store for the future!


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

Very nice indeed. Congrats.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

scuba blue looks amazing! any recent adventures?


----------

